

Is Sublime still alive? - cryptos

The last activity of the developer of the Sublime text editor is from last december. Nothing has happens since then to complete the work on sublime 3.<p>Today we can see some other sublime inspired edtiors like Brackets or Atom come on stage.<p>So is Sublime still actively developed or is it  dead?
======
thecrumb
Great editor. Really poor customer interactions.

As Mattwritescode mentions - there was a forum post in July - which mentions
an August update but nothing yet. Remember when there were almost daily
updates?

There is Lime - which is an open source Sublime 'clone'
[https://github.com/limetext/lime](https://github.com/limetext/lime)

------
mattwritescode
I was asking myself the same question last week.

This link here will explain all that is going on with the development of
sublime text as of july (2014).

[http://www.sublimetext.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=16517](http://www.sublimetext.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=16517)

For those who are lazy and will not read the link here is some text taken from
the page.

> Sublime Text is still in development. We haven't sold out to atom.io, Jon
> hasn't died, there has been no hostile takeover by TextWrangler. We dropped
> back down to one developer earlier this year, and because that developer is
> also the director of the company, speed of updates was sacrificed in
> exchange for business planning, applying for a new payment platform and a
> vacation. Being a bit of a perfectionist probably contributes to the dearth
> of feature adds.

> However, development is still active: when I spoke to Jon today he advised
> me that not only does he expect an update to the beta in August, he has also
> started mapping out some frameworks for version 4 which will help guide
> future development.

~~~
jasonkostempski
I was asking myself the same question last year. Since moved to Vim. It sucks
the same questions are still being asked but it goes to show what a nice piece
of software it currently is. Unfortunately that's only 1 of several factors
when choosing an editor.

------
softinio
Development progress is too slow. In my opinion its no longer a priority
project for the developer. Personally am going to move to IntelliJ (i know its
an ide not editor) when the next version is out as that is better maintained.

I think its time sublime got open sourced. Developer can maybe charge for pro
features but make the core of the product open source.

------
untog
What improvements do people want in the next version of ST? I don't mean that
sarcastically, I'm genuinely interested.

~~~
McDiesel
A new version number. Seriously.

Most people would be happy if he pushed the code up unchanged but with a new
version number just so they can feel like the project is fresh again... its
not about features, its about having a shiny new version number to look at...
like most software.

IMO, im still using ST2, because frankly 3 didnt bring enough new to the
table...

~~~
adultSwim
Agreed. I've heard a big demand for a new version but haven't heard requests
for many features.

Bug fixes are obviously good.

I don't think a mature editor should need constant development. Think about
the major release cycle for something like emacs.

------
nickporter
I haven't really needed a feature since they fixed the performance issues on
hidpi displays. While I hope it's not dead, I am happy with the current state
of the editor.

Oh maybe there's one thing: If you have a massive text file in your project,
it will try to index it and things start to get slow.

------
niuzeta
I honestly see Sublime Text as 'almost-development-completed' tool. It does
not seem to be getting more updates(even if it does, very slowly) but it
works.

Then again, I only use it for html/js where the shift-enter(I know there is a
term for it) and my trusty vim for the rest...

------
marketingadvice
Considering that it is quite well done and I have yet to meet anyone who paid
for it (aside from myself), I think its going about as well as to be expected.

~~~
lgunsch
The company I work for paid for a few licenses to use. Paying for it lets the
development continue.

------
farawayea
Looks dead. Customer support is the worst. One year or more has passed since
sending an email to customer support, but I haven't received any reply since.

Seeing some new builds of ST popping up less than infrequently doesn't qualify
ST as being developed or maintained. That's like some open source projects
which get a few small commits every few months or years.

------
GraffitiTim
For people who've switched from Sublime to Atom, what are some of the things
you miss/prefer from Sublime, and vice versa?

~~~
christiangenco
I've tried switching to Atom several times, but performance always brings me
back: Sublime can edit a several-megabyte file with no stress, Atom becomes
unusable; I can bash keys in Sublime and they instantly appear on the screen,
there's an almost-noticeable-but-wait-is-it-even-really-there-yes-I-think-it-
is delay on Atom. Also, vim mode isn't as robust as vintage mode (`ci"` to
change the stuff inside of quotes, in particular, doesn't work in Atom).

I _really_ hope whatever javascript/html/css framework they've set up has a
lot of room for performance improvements. I'd much rather be using something
open source based on these technologies (which, for me at least, would make
the editor much more hackable).

~~~
dengar007
I know Atom is still in its infancy so this is not a bash on it at all. The
vim mode is what gets me. I keep using Sublime mostly because the vintage mode
is quite good in comparison.

I really want to use Atom for the reasons you stated :)

------
lazycoder
Brackets pre-dates Sublime AFAIK.

Sublime, I think, was inspired by TextMate.

I haven't been too impressed with Atom yet. It's really slow. Sublime is much
faster for quickly editing a file.

Not Vim fast, but faster than Atom.

------
jwsgt
Its a small shop that makes a great product so it is slow going for the next
version. I believe they only have 2 developers. their last blog entry said
they are still working on the next version.

------
oridecon
"The best predictor of future behavior is past behavior"

------
bitwarrior
Sublime, in every possible way, reminds me of TextMate.

~~~
kolev
Yeah, all one-two guy products made by them in their free time as it seems
cannot be a match for open-source projects. I like Sublime, I paid for it, I
liked TextMate and paid for it as well, I've been getting disappointed by Atom
so far, but I'd rather invest into a living product than in one in agony.

------
arjn
What about a Kickstarter/Indiegogo type campaign to pay the developer to
opensource it ?

